# Classical musicians / composer who also a strong chess player



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Interesting article in Chessbase today:

http://en.chessbase.com/post/musical-giants-and-chess










noted that my avatar, Andre Phillidor, was also a famous chess player (or should be written as "...also a famous opera composer").


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

jurianbai said:


> Interesting article in Chessbase today:
> 
> http://en.chessbase.com/post/musical-giants-and-chess
> 
> ...


It's fun looking at famous people's chess games. Prokofiev was a particularly good chess player, even beating world champion Capablanca in a game.

Chessgames has quite a few games by celebrity chess players - a partial list including names like Napoleon, Marx, and Charlie Chaplin - can be found here.

EDIT: GreenMamba is right - I should have mentioned that the Prokofiev - Capablanca game was in a simul, meaning Capablanca was playing multiple people at once.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

musicrom said:


> It's fun looking at famous people's chess games. Prokofiev was a particularly good chess player, even beating world champion Capablanca in a game.


In a simul, it must be said. No way he beats him one vs. one.


----------

